# '66 GTO adding Power Brakes



## MaL (Jun 12, 2008)

I'm adding power brakes to the '66 and see I have to change how the clevis attaches to the brake pedal.

It looks like I have to move the clevis down one hole and also add a stop light switch contact bracket. The non-power setup also has a spring from the pedal to the carrier that holds the brake pedal towards the driver. Does this stay in place?

Any chance anyone here has a photo of both sides of their power brake pedal on a 64-66? One including the pedal carrier would be great!

I appreciate it.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

just did mine Mal, yes you use the lower hole only problem i found is that doing that the spring rubs against the arm and makes a wretched noise like nails on a chalk board. i did not check the stop light switch probably should do that did'nt think about there being less travel in the pedal. Still have to bleed them out and check the vacuum as soon as i get motor in, will run through everything once more before getting it on the road.


----------



## MaL (Jun 12, 2008)

Instg8ter, I did a bit more homework and threw in a little guesswork...

Since we move the clevis down one hole, the top hole then gets filled with a Stop Light Switch Contact Bracket (Ames p/n M156TB). The new bracket bolt will hold the spring in the original spot. You don't have to migrate the spring down to the new clevis location. EDIT: Oh, and I flipped the switch retainer clip around. The new bracket was pushing it out of place.

From your description of the noise it was making, talking to Ames, and kinda guessing how it should be, here are the photos to how I have it set up. Hopefully, you can make out the new bracket in the top hole. Kinda hard to photograph black on black semi-gloss with a point-and-shoot camera-







Please, anyone, feel free to correct what I've done here.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

thanks mal, thats the part i am missing...much easier to see when its not in the car i will call and add it to my back ordered center link...your frame looks good, sounds like your starting to get it back together, keep us posted. i just got my trans mounted up and am hoping to fire the new 463 on Sunday.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Looks good to me....dont forget to adjust it after everything is in the car!...:cheers Eric


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

what you have looks fine. i converted mine from power to manual (i know) it did not have a spring on it at all. i got the spring and little hook off of the parts car that i got the pushrod from. i think the power booster holds it back with no spring.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

I had the same issue when I put the power booster on my '66 Chevelle. I discovered the spring scrape and used a second pin to keep the spring clip in the top hole. I didn't know about the stop switch bracket and just pushed the switch in for contact. It had plenty of adjustment for that but your set up looks nice and correct.

Looks like a top shelf restoration, MaL....:cool


----------

